
Dear Tech Industry: Please Stop Bullying Us - gregleffler
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/dear-tech-industry-please-stop-bullying-us-greg-leffler
======
alttab
Too late, people who know better are the minority.

------
danjoc
Obligatory

[https://xkcd.com/743/](https://xkcd.com/743/)

~~~
zxcvcxz
Too bad people who prefer open source for philosophical/ethical reasons are
still treated like trash.

